# mud max



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I did a popcorn removal job and on my 1st coat I used AP with mudmax as a test. It did stick very well with no air pops on the 2nd and 3rd coat but It is so hard you cant scrap it for the 2nd coat...its like durabond. so if you try it treat it like durabond ...I don't think you can sand it. I am not going to sand it just wipe it tight and paint it


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I did a popcorn removal job and on my 1st coat I used AP with mudmax as a test. It did stick very well with no air pops on the 2nd and 3rd coat but It is so hard you cant scrap it for the 2nd coat...its like durabond. so if you try it treat it like durabond ...I don't think you can sand it. I am not going to sand it just wipe it tight and paint it


you'll find good profits in skim coating textured ceilings. Always cross hatch each coat. Final results are gold on the ceiling.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> you'll find good profits in skim coating textured ceilings. Always cross hatch each coat. Final results are gold on the ceiling.


I did thanks bro:thumbup:


----------



## MUDBONE (Dec 26, 2011)

icerock drywall said:


> I did thanks bro:thumbup:


Did what bro? Cross hatch or made good profit?Or both?:blink:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

MUDBONE said:


> Did what bro? Cross hatch or made good profit?Or both?:blink:


cross and the pay is good!!! I need new tires


----------

